# What to do with antelope?



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I was planning on making my sausage recipe with the 30 pounds of antelope I have in the freezer but after my buddy shot a bull elk and needed help butchering it I ended up with 30 pounds of elk to use to make the sausage. So now I have the antelope to use and can't decide what I want to use it for. I have enough elk burger, elk breakfast patty sausage, summer sausage and elk dinner sausage.

Give me some ideas to burn up 30 pounds of antelope.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

jerky


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bottle it! Pulled antelope bbq sandwiches are incredible!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Antelope Salami is wonderful.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Try chislic.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/150394-chislic.html


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

try to make minced meat from this, and add bread soaked in milk with basil, oregano, garlic


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Keep the ideas flowing - we should have some speedy goat meat this fall as well (first time for our household).

We may make some green chili cheese brats out of some of ours (40/60 pork/antelope).


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Double post, weird...


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My family really likes pronghorn jerky. I've tried a number of the Hi Mountain seasoning mixes. I'd say that I probably prefer most the Hickory and Spicy Lime... the hickory jerky is especially good if thrown on the smoker and smoked over hickory wood for an hour or so before finishing it on the dehydrator and the spicy lime seems to really compliment the natural flavor of the pronghorn meat. Both are excellent.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What cuts of antelope? 30lbs is pretty close to 1 entire doe. Speed goat in my family always ends up as steaks, roasts, and stews. Way too tasty and tender to last long enough that it gets used in other ways!


----------

